# Niblet art!



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

After seeing PJM's beautiful hedgie art that was posted yesterday...I was so inspired to try some hedgie art myself! I headed to the store last night on a mission to get hedgie colored acrylics and a couple of canvases (I felt I needed more than one in case I messed up...lol).

I returned home and planted myself in the bedroom floor and went to work. It took me over 3 hours trying to perfect every quill and this is what I came up with.

I had some much fun creating a painting of Niblet. It was so relaxing and really got my mind away from things such as work, etc etc.

Thanks PJM for being such an inspiration.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It's adorable!

I think quills are the hardest part about hedgie art...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! You did such a good job!! And you're fast!! I love his ears & his quills look great! Those quills...they can drive you mad.
I'm so glad that you shared it, it's just lovely.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome! You captured his "smile" and expression so well!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

That looks great ! awesome job !


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG! You even got his smile!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's adorable. Good job!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

YAY! that is fantastic! whoo-hoo!  all you awesome painters & people who can draw disgust me in the most wonderful of ways. :lol: you & PJM need to keep it up.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Amazing!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did a great job  Niblet is such a cutie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Awesome!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the positive feedback.
I had such a great time creating and painting!

I recommend everyone create their own hedgie art! Its so much fun!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

That's amazing! I think you captured Niblet quite well! :lol: 
It's so cute. Are you going to hang up this lovely painting of him? 
I totally would. Right in the living room for all to see. 
haha

Good job!


----------

